# Anyone try a DSM Humboldt Simplifier Dlx vs. Strymon Iridium?



## Sunny1433

I'd love to hear your thoughts if you've tried the new simplifier dlx against the Iridium. I love my iridium for cleans and edge of breakup tones but haven't been able to really work the gain well. Also, I like the options available with the simplifier dlx.

Any more thoughts?


----------



## bgreenhouse

I have one and have just started playing with it. Haven't yet had it into a power amp or digital interface, but in headphones it is great. Still playing with the amp modes, resonance, etc (SO many options), and don't know how "true" they are, but they sound great. I'm a fender amp guy, and it sounds good to me. There is a new one with reverb out that I sort of wish I had (all my amps have reverb so it's not part of my chain).


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bgreenhouse

Just noticed you mentioned the DLX (the one with the reverb). I haven't tried that one, not vs Iridium.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny1433

bgreenhouse said:


> I have one and have just started playing with it. Haven't yet had it into a power amp or digital interface, but in headphones it is great. Still playing with the amp modes, resonance, etc (SO many options), and don't know how "true" they are, but they sound great. I'm a fender amp guy, and it sounds good to me. There is a new one with reverb out that I sort of wish I had (all my amps have reverb so it's not part of my chain).
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for that though! Still interesting to hear about version 1.

Yeah, the version 2 seems to have loads more features and I feel a bit more equipped to understanding it having had the iridium for a while and recorded an EP with it.


----------



## troyhead

Andertons did a comparison with these two, and a couple others. However, keep in mind that for some parts, the Simplifier is using some stereo settings, which your ear may naturally lean more towards liking. You can do kind of the same thing with loading different IRs into the Left & Right on the Iridium. Speaking of which, I'm not really a big fan of the the included IRs on the Iridium, especially the Round amp. If you are feeling things seem lacklustre, perhaps try some new IRs.

Have you had much luck with dirt pedals before the Iridium? I've had good success, but I'm more of a low-to-medium gain guy.


----------



## Sunny1433

troyhead said:


> Andertons did a comparison with these two, and a couple others. However, keep in mind that for some parts, the Simplifier is using some stereo settings, which your ear may naturally lean more towards liking. You can do kind of the same thing with loading different IRs into the Left & Right on the Iridium. Speaking of which, I'm not really a big fan of the the included IRs on the Iridium, especially the Round amp. If you are feeling things seem lacklustre, perhaps try some new IRs.
> 
> Have you had much luck with dirt pedals before the Iridium? I've had good success, but I'm more of a low-to-medium gain guy.


Yeah I just saw this and 100% my ear was liking the stereo capabilities of the Humboldt. I've tried the whole different IRS for L and R on the Iridium but haven't quite dialled it in yet. And yeah, I'm usually a low-medium guy as well. But I've been having trouble with using fuzz, specially for the Punch and Chime channels. I'd changed the IRs on that a while ago but I think they aren't working out. What about you? What IRs do you use?


----------



## Dg87

I had the Iridium before and now have the DSM (which is for sale because I just really don’t need it with what I already had). I’m personnally playing those through their respective headphone jack so keep that in mind. I thought the Iridium on itself was really great sounding. If it had the aux in and at least an effects loop it would be totally awesome for me. I didn’t really like MOST of my drives with it though. Pretty much only liked the Klon type to push the Marshall. Even my Fairfield Barbershop, which is one of my favorite drive, didn’t sound very good to me. And for the loop, I really like my time effects after gain so… To me, the DSM reacts waaaaaaay better to my drives and fuzz. I was putting my Neunaber Slate in stereo in the fx loop and never missed any other Reverb. It’s Wally sound great and has a good reactivity to the guitar’s volume as well.


----------



## Sunny1433

Dg87 said:


> I had the Iridium before and now have the DSM (which is for sale because I just really don’t need it with what I already had). I’m personnally playing those through their respective headphone jack so keep that in mind. I thought the Iridium on itself was really great sounding. If it had the aux in and at least an effects loop it would be totally awesome for me. I didn’t really like MOST of my drives with it though. Pretty much only liked the Klon type to push the Marshall. Even my Fairfield Barbershop, which is one of my favorite drive, didn’t sound very good to me. And for the loop, I really like my time effects after gain so… To me, the DSM reacts waaaaaaay better to my drives and fuzz. I was putting my Neunaber Slate in stereo in the fx loop and never missed any other Reverb. It’s Wally sound great and has a good reactivity to the guitar’s volume as well.


I hear ya with the iridium's reaction to drives. Definitely could be better. I don't use effects loops so maybe that's part of the issue with the dirty tone.. obviously these amp sims don't have the headroom of like a pro reverb or a JTM45 where it's ok to plug stuff into the front end. But yeah, I wish I could get it to take drives better.

I did see that you have the version 1 up for sale. I'm currently looking for their Deluxe version. Not many people may have used that though...


----------



## Dg87

It just came out, it’s normal. Effects loop is a great thing, those one especially since they are stereo.


----------



## Choo5440

Just an FYI - Electric Mojo just got some of the DLX simplifiers in stock

Electric Mojo


----------



## Sunny1433

Choo5440 said:


> Just an FYI - Electric Mojo just got some of the DLX simplifiers in stock
> 
> Electric Mojo


Yeah I signed up for that notification too... I might just wait for a used one though, just so I can get more value for money if I decide to sell my iridium. Wish I could go into a store and try it though...


----------



## Sunny1433

Anyone pick one of these up from Election mojo recently?


----------



## ping-ping

I have an Iridium and combined with a Riverside, Deco, , El Capistan, I'm set to go.
I see the Flint out on the horizon I went to Celestin and bought some ir's. a nice collection of Gold back speakers and cabsopen and closed back. both 10 inch and 12 speakers in differing configurations

Recording to my DAW and doing the engineer thing with WAVES great plugins , I'm certainly getting there, you know that spot that shimmers just out of reach like the holy grail.


----------

